# 1934 Huffman - Loaded Up!



## Flat Tire (Mar 2, 2014)

Bought this first year '34 Huffman this past summer, and I'm almost done adding accessories, haha!
Delta lighting system with the tube, Delta script eyebrow light and Delta Flex tail light. Chain lock, Seiss horn, mirror and Tru-Speed Speedometer. Indian head Lightning Darts. I'm running a Davis rear stand that fits like a glove and locks in the rear clip with a gentle kick. This bike rides great! I need to round up a speedo cable/drive, and a rear rack, then I might be finished....lol


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 2, 2014)

*More pics*


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 2, 2014)

*Nice!*

Hey Don,
    I like it!. Great accessories & perfect petina!...........Wayne


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 2, 2014)

*34 huffman*

That's s sweet bike wonder if john has a extra tank made for that bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking sweet Don--just let me know when you get tired of it! V/r Shawn


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 2, 2014)

great bike.i don't think i ever seen one on the cabe before.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, yea the accessories match the patina of the bike pretty well.....

And Shawn, if I ever come south I'll bring the bike, and race ya on yer '37 - - winner take all...lol!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful bike with just the right patina...ride the wheels off it!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 2, 2014)

dave the wave said:


> great bike.i don't think i ever seen one on the cabe before.




there are at least 3 others on the forum


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 3, 2014)

*I have a 1934 Huffman-Built Motorbike ... now that the bragging is outta the way ... BACK TO FLAT TIRE and his MAGICAL RIDE ...... 

Oh, Yeah, Don ... it's that and much more .......... those 34's really look like the Davis "Dayton" Motorbike of 1914 thru 1922 ...... and what 
does this earlier Motorbike put into my mind ... WHY, THE DAYTON MOTORCYCLE ... Of Course !!!  

The Motorbikes created by members of the Huffman family ... whether it be thru The Davis S.M.C. .. or The Huffman M.C. are more than 
two, triple-step rims (with rubber) connected in tandem with a prescribed amount of American Steel -- and when you're toolin' down the pike 
on one of them ... it's no mere bicycle you're on ... whoa, no ... YOU'RE ON a DAYTON MOTORCYCLE ... and that Spacke Motor will carry you 
anywhere your heart desires .....

Don .. (Flat Tire) ... you can load that machine with all the goodies you want ... it's impossible to hide it's character under all those needful things.*

............  patric
















  Flat Tire's LOADED 1934 Huffman-Built Motorbike ..........












===========================================================================================================
===========================================================================================================


----------



## JOEL (Mar 3, 2014)

Great choice of accessorys! That came out great.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks great Don!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 4, 2014)

*Flat Tire (Don) ... not tryin' to Bogart your thread ... just taking this opportunity as a teachable moment.

Right now on e-b ... is a Davis-Dayton Camelback Frame with an inappropriate fork.  The chainring is Davis.

As a Dayton frame  .. built in 1917 or later ... the seat stays above the fender bridge would be pinched-in ... 
they ARE NOT PINCHED IN.  The frame may be a Dayton .. 1916 / earlier.  The frame may be a Davis-Yale ...made 
in 1917 and later ... the Yale frame replicated the Dayton ... BUT ... the Yale frame does not always have it's upper 
seat stays pinched-in ... some Yale frames are pinched in this area .. some are not.  Frame Lugs Appear Almost Everywhere.

Notice also .. the Dayton-Type Axel Adjusters ... found on Daytons ... most Yales ... and a great majority of Davis 
frames built in 1918 - ONLY  ... (National .. Snell .. H-D .. Napoleon .. LaFrance .. etc).

ALL OF THE PREVIOUS INFO is part one of this teachable moment.  The second part IS THIS ... look how very similar 
the tube-character of this camelback is .. in comparison to your 1934 Huffman Motorbike AND the teen's-era Dayton 
Motorcycle.*

................  patric






 














====================================================================================================
====================================================================================================


----------



## Iverider (Mar 4, 2014)

Patric,

Is the truss rod fork in the photo a davis fork? It is almost exactly like the fork on my old Star.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 4, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Is the truss rod fork in the photo a davis fork? It is almost exactly like the fork on my old Star.





*Brian ... good catch ... the fork IS NOT A DAVIS-BUILT ... but it's very similar to your Star ........*

....... patric






*THIS is for you, Brian ......................*



========================================================================================================
========================================================================================================


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice bike Don.....that frame  looks like one I got rid of awhile back.


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a balloon camelback and a '34/35 Dayton motorbike (as a Firestone) that I am bringing back to ML/AA to sell.


----------



## dodgerblue (Mar 19, 2014)

34' Huffman , awesome bikes ...


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 4, 2014)

Took the ahooga horn off and replaced it with this Delta pancake horn I got from Spence36, I think it looks better
But then I realized now I have to buy a horn button....!!:eek: Dang accessories are gonna drive me to the poor farm....haha


----------

